# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  AMP Annealing Service for Forum Members?

## Tikka7mm08

Hi - just testing if there is any interest in forum members sending their cases to me to be annealed with this product:

AMP Annealing | Annealing Made Perfect | Induction Annealing




I'll have pilots for 308, 7mmSaum, and 338 case families. Pilots are only $20 for other cases.

Have been wanting to anneal for a long time but not keen until this induction annealer became available. I don't want to be swamped because my spare time value is high so it may have to be limited, but if you send me the pilot required if I don't already have it, and include return postage I'd be happy to help out... especially if some thank you beers/venison is involved  :Cool: 

Expect delivery when the guys return from Shot Show.

----------


## GWH

Good bugger

----------


## gimp

I shall buy you a .260 pilot.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That is covered by 308...243, 7mm08 etc. As far as I understand anyway.

----------


## Mathias

Thats a great offer and will be appreciated by the likes of me with an improved case. Will be in contact down the track.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes I have 260AI.

----------


## outdoorlad

Oh yeah

----------


## Tuckerbox

Would definitely be keen especially 7mm SAUM. Could easily organise beer currency. Have you got it set for necked down 300 SAUM Norma?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Ummm... so far I think the pilots are for the case rather than neck. Sorry, hopefully someone will be along that knows a bit more.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Settings | AMP Annealing

----------


## chainsaw

very generous offer- have some 7mm RM cases I'd like to send your way some time. Cheers

----------


## longrange308

What's one worth?

----------


## duckdog

> What's one worth?


Place an Order | AMP Annealing

Retail price: US$995.00

Includes:

AMP Induction annealer
Free calibration service for your brass
Brass shellholder grip (Note: shell holders not included)
Country specific power cable
USB cable
Dust cover
Pilots - $20.00 each

----------


## Moutere

$1500 NZD (GST inclusive) includes 3 pilots, extra pilots +$20.

----------


## longrange308

Shit balls that's a lot of brass for that kind of money

----------


## Dead is better

> Shit balls that's a lot of brass for that kind of money


Now you're beginin' to sound all logicky.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Spoke to Alex from AMP today. Very successful Shot Show, 6 months production sold!

----------


## Bagheera

> Now you're beginin' to sound all logicky.


So .. 
To sound all accountanty, back of the envelope that's about 1000 brass before it breaks even.
Assuming you anneal every 5 shots instead of throwing away, that's 5000 rounds.

The AMP costs similar to a mid priced scope or two or three new barrels, which is about what you'd use with your 5000 rounds, or perhaps a new press, dies, calipers electronic powder dispenser, so would be within reach of some shooters (not all) and we know of many with that much underused shooting gear lying around.

A syndicate or club of half a dozen shooters might find it economical in terms of extending brass life.  Specially a club loading for several rifles where they want to full length size and return all ammo to original state, standard specs regularly.  A small business doing reloads for hunters might use one to ensure all ammo they send out is spick and span; would be a good extra service and could improve the performance of their product.

Hunters annealing every 5th shot might be a worthwhile market to offset some of the cost, provided you don't have to work too many evenings at sub minimum wage per hour including repacking and posting back brass.  Make sure you charge enough.  IRD could want a cut of any koha that changes hands and MAF will be interested if it's known to be veni.  Reloading is a very personal service.  You'd want a trusting, tight knit clientele.

I think the main market for this will be long range competition shooters wanting to take their game up a level by annealing their own brass every time they fire.  They already spend a lot on gear and go full OCD reloading anyway and it would definitely be one less variation if they could anneal every shot, at home, when it suits them.



.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Won't be annealing your brass for free then by sounds of it!  :Wink:

----------


## puku

> Spoke to Alex from AMP today. Very successful Shot Show, 6 months production sold!


So does this mean you have to wait 6 months for yours? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nope, ordered pre-Shot Show and on its way. One forum member is already ordering the pilot he needs and sending brass LOL - I can see this will need to be limited to strong forum contributors (good bastards).

----------


## Gibo

Bugger, I'm out then

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah sorry @Gibo, perhaps a 16000 post entry point.

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah sorry @Gibo, perhaps a 16000 post entry point.


Deal, and i'll send mine down after you have annealed 16000  :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

....we'll both have a long wait!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Ok - pilots I will have: .260 (308 etc), 7mmSaum (300Saum), 300NM @MSL . Pilot provided by forum members with their brass: .204 Ruger.

----------


## Donald

You will not regret purchasing t

----------


## Donald

Damm tablets....   you wont regret purchasing this and the guys at AMP are great to deal with.  I can say through my testing that my groups improved and speeds over chrony were more consistent.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks Donald... it is a bit extravagant for the amount of shooting I do but have heard nothing but good things as you say. I just love gadgets that make reloading easier/interesting. V.keen to receive my Whidden 260AI hydraulic die this month and put this to use with those cases and 7mmSaum Norma brass.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

And yes Alex is tops to deal with... he is the company President so can't do better than that.

----------


## 57jl

yer can you do my 8x68s brass i don,t mind getting or giving you the money for the pilot mp me and let me know
p.s and my 204,308 and 270 brass

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wow. So impressed and only just set it out on the bench. The pilots come with neat screw on plastic thread protectors. Not sure what the brass is for yet. One of the few times instructions will be consulted before a power switch is flicked!



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

So do they do a wsm pilot? Actually (insert stupid here) which end does the pilot go on?  The neck or arse end?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Anneal every reload and anneal then size. I love that, consistency.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wsm is pilot 21. Saum is 20.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

2 annealed cases on the right. 3 seconds if that each...incredible they can get that hot so fast. I think we have a contender for favourite reloading equipment!





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Done just like that!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Very nice  :Have A Nice Day:   Cool gear to have

----------


## Tikka7mm08

204 Ruger annealed for a forum member who supplied the pilot. I tumbled most of the cases beforehand. Extra rules if you want me to anneal for you. Limit 60 cases at a time (more by negotiation), cases must be clean, and only 1 brand of case to be sent (save me worrying about mixed settings or a random getting through and melting!).

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Now I have to shoot all my rounds so I can send to you  :Have A Nice Day: (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

They look like brand new lapua cases! :-)

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL ^

----------


## Simon

Thanks for doing my 119 6.5 Creedmoor cases.
I loaded them all back up tonight ready for next weekend along with another 100 cases I just bought.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Bump. 100 cases max, must be same brand and clean, must include paid return NZ Post postbag, if I don't have the case holder you buy and include with brass. I keep the case holder.

----------


## andyanimal31

Farkk! I have about 15 pilots now and lots of mates!
Absolutely love my annealer!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep, got even better with the Aztec upgrade.

----------


## 10-Ring

> $1500 NZD (GST inclusive) includes 3 pilots, extra pilots +$20.


They were 2k when I bought mine about 2 years ago. Made right here in NZ. Excellent people to deal with.

The advantage of annealing is not so much about increasing case life but more to do with neck tension consistency. 

I anneal every reload. It makes a difference in increased accuracy. Not an issue if you're just reloading for general hurting but great for target shooting including any long range shooting.

----------


## Lucky

Faark , another thing I want now

----------


## andyanimal31

> Faark , another thing I want now


You better beleive it!
A great bit of kit i use all the time

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I'm annealing brass for a couple of forum members. The last one sent me the pilot for 7mmRM. It works really well when all brass is the same headstamp and return paid postbag included. It doesn't take long at all to anneal 100 cases.

----------


## 10-Ring

> I'm annealing brass for a couple of forum members. The last one sent me the pilot for 7mmRM. It works really well when all brass is the same headstamp and return paid postbag included. It doesn't take long at all to anneal 100 cases.


Are you sacrificing a case to get the perfect anneal time (assuming they're all from the same batch)?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes. Don't have to but if there is a preset available but the aztec gives a perfect anneal.

----------


## Moutere

Sorry for the thread hijack.
Regarding the Aztec setting, do you see real world advantages using it over the presets?
I bought my AMP to get the longest life I can out of my Lapua 338 and Palma brass. At $6.50 a piece for the 338, I figured 2 or 3 extra firings would go a long way to the cost of the machine as I run 100 of each.
Does using the Aztec setting provide tangible advantage, evident to the end user in either accuracy or case life? Or, are we talking diminishing returns here that are only evident with their lab testing equipment?
I haven’t bothered upgrading my machine and been very happy with the results I get, but I’m interested to hear anyones experience or thoughts.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I don't know TBH but the AMP team do a lot in this space and if they say aztec and analysis of actual brass is the way forward then ok by me. But my brass doesn't cost as much as yours! If you are working at x100 brass then not losing much brass per anneal session vs overall brass life?

----------


## zimmer

I use Aztec for all my different cartridges. The only exception is for my 7.5x55 SR Norma brass which was bloody expensive and I only have a limited quantity of it.
For that I used AMP's Standard Program setting and ran one case at that setting, then did one case + - 2 either side. I then took them to AMP (30 minutes drive away) and Alex checked them for hardness and recommended a value. So, no lost case.

I hate taking 1 case out of a 100 case set but strangely the last brass I bought, 308 Palma, had 101 cases in the box. Thank you Lapua.

Ran Aztec on 5 cases out of a 20 round box of fired 223 which I don't intend reloading and got Aztec values 4 the same and 1 one point out. So, pretty repeatable system. Also ran Aztec on some of the cases out of the same box but sized them first and got a different value to the value for fired cases which is what I expected. 
Smart machine.

----------


## andyanimal31

Unbelievably smart machine.
I'm based out at ohakune and if any body in the area wants some done give me a yell and can sort it out

I have a fair few pilots so touch base if any one interested.
I will nearly do anything for steinlager green!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moutere

> Ran Aztec on 5 cases out of a 20 round box of fired 223 which I don't intend reloading and got Aztec values 4 the same and 1 one point out. So, pretty repeatable system.


That was going to be my next question, clears that one up

----------


## T.FOYE

You get that irregularity from the quality of the brass. The AMP unit will show you the brass you need to set aside as the thinner necks will have a different colouring when done. 
Try measuring any burnt looking ones. I found the walls to be a fair bit thinner using a ball mic.

----------

